# Anyone else addicted to Monster?



## Mike Fox (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm on my 3rd one! Trying to meet deadlines can be deadly. 

Anyone else downing energy shots like there's no tomorrow?


----------



## Guffy (Oct 2, 2019)

Nope. That shit is terrible for you.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## NoamL (Oct 2, 2019)

That's a really bad idea. I got addicted to coffee for a while. It's like taking out a payday loan with your body. You will definitely pay it all back and interest when you crash.


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 2, 2019)

Man, those stones are gonna hurt


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 2, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I'm on my 3rd one! Trying to meet deadlines can be deadly.


well, you have time to post here... as @NoamL says, it's a bad idea.


----------



## halfwalk (Oct 3, 2019)

Ever since I discovered Matcha, i've lost the taste for any other caffeine beverage. Plus, it's super healthy. One side effect my friens pointed out, however, is that when you drink it, you cant shut up about it.


----------



## fixxer49 (Oct 3, 2019)

Addicted to General Tso's.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 3, 2019)

It doesn't even really have a stimulating effect. It's just the brain confusing a feeling of gratification (fuckton of sugar along with flavor enhancers) with stimulation. I'd really advise to quit the soft drinks - both the "energy" stuff as well as Coke, Mountain Dew and all the others. There's not a single redeeming quality to them.

Everyone's fat. Even the not clearly overweight people out there still have these pathetic bellies. One big reason for that is because everyone thinks it's perfectly normal to consume saturated fats and sugar all the time.


----------



## KallumS (Oct 3, 2019)

That stuff, and caffeine in general, gives me terrible anxiety


----------



## Greg (Oct 3, 2019)

I like hi-ball energy a lot more. Its basically sparkling caffeine water.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 3, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> It doesn't even really have a stimulating effect. It's just the brain confusing a feeling of gratification (fuckton of sugar along with flavor enhancers) with stimulation. I'd really advise to quit the soft drinks - both the "energy" stuff as well as Coke, Mountain Dew and all the others. There's not a single redeeming quality to them.
> 
> Everyone's fat. Even the not clearly overweight people out there still have these pathetic bellies. One big reason for that is because everyone thinks it's perfectly normal to consume saturated fats and sugar all the time.


I've never really had a "big" belly. I don't think it's in my genetic makeup. Acne, on the other hand is. In fact, there's a theory that sugar causes acne, so about a year ago, I dropped all carbs and sugar, except for corn products that had very low sugar content, and some fruit. My acne didn't really get any better (moisturizer solved that problem), but within 3 months I went from 165lbs to 135lbs. I consumed a lot of red meat during that time too! 

The conclusion I came to was that as long i didn't consume processed carbs, and refined sugar I could eat just about anything i wanted and not gain a single pound. Oh, I also cut out cheese, fried foods, and stayed away from artificial sweeteners. Stevia was the only thing i added to my food/drinks.

The story ends with me discontinuing that lifestyle, because It was scary how much weight i dropped within such a short amount of time. I wasn't even exercising, and the week before i went back to my "regular" diet I had dropped 5lbs. It was scary. I felt like i was turning into the incredible shrinking man. 

I think finding a balance was the lesson i learned. Still (obviously) working on that!


----------



## angeruroth (Oct 3, 2019)

I have 2 monsters every day, without sugar, 'cause if I don't I fall asleep and coffee only makes me nervous, but I wouldn't advise it. I'll try the Matcha tee; if that works I think it'll be a great lifestyle improvement.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 3, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I've never really had a "big" belly. I don't think it's in my genetic makeup. Acne, on the other hand is. In fact, there's a theory that sugar causes acne, so about a year ago, I dropped all carbs and sugar, except for corn products that had very low sugar content, and some fruit. My acne didn't really get any better (moisturizer solved that problem), but within 3 months I went from 165lbs to 135lbs. I consumed a lot of red meat during that time too!
> 
> The conclusion I came to was that as long i didn't consume processed carbs, and refined sugar I could eat just about anything i wanted and not gain a single pound. Oh, I also cut out cheese, fried foods, and stayed away from artificial sweeteners. Stevia was the only thing i added to my food/drinks.
> 
> The story ends with me discontinuing that lifestyle, because It was scary how much weight i dropped within such a short amount of time. I wasn't even exercising, and the week before i went back to my "regular" diet I had dropped 5lbs. It was scary. I felt like i was turning into the incredible shrinking man.



It just shows what kind of difference the diet makes and how much room there is for improvement. Unfortunately, I'm not one of those luckers like yourself who can eat pretty much anything as long as they don't get totally unhinged.  I too lost a lot of weight in a similar timeframe. But I'm totally the opposite in the sense that I really have to be mindful of my diet at all times to not gain weight. I'm just that type of build, and obviously sitting around all day doesn't help. In order to drop 35 lbs, I had to do everything you said AND adopt a very athletic lifestyle.

I still notice that if for example I don't work out for a week - due to a flu or something - that instantly adds back 3 pounds. If I went back to bad eating habits and got lazy, I'd be right back on the same track I was years ago until I really felt I needed to change something.

It's absolutely worth it. I feel way better than I did when I was in my mid 20es, and a lot of things that were really starting to bug me every day - my knees and back are quite shot - are much better as long as there's always a strong muscular structure to support those joints and tendons. I would advise any musician - or anyone who sits a whole damn lot, for that matter - to get lean and strong. It makes such a difference!


----------



## J-M (Oct 3, 2019)

When I worked in grocery story I tried every damn energy drink we had.
1) They don't do a thing for me, so they're useless
2) The stuff is expensive
3) They all taste the same=terrible. Except Redbull Orange, because it basically tasted like a soda.

I'd rather inject caffeine directly into my veins...


----------



## merlinhimself (Oct 3, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I'm on my 3rd one! Trying to meet deadlines can be deadly.
> 
> Anyone else downing energy shots like there's no tomorrow?



yeah be careful! for awhile I was drinking redbulls late at night to keep working, started getting panic attacks and havent drank one since


----------



## Henu (Oct 3, 2019)

For me, only Monster works for some reason. But it works wonders, so I do a can when I need that extra kick for composing/ getting shit done. But because of great power (and ADHD :D ) comes great responsibility, I do it very rarely. I use coffee, but only in the mornings.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 3, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> It just shows what kind of difference the diet makes and how much room there is for improvement. Unfortunately, I'm not one of those luckers like yourself who can eat pretty much anything as long as they don't get totally unhinged.  I too lost a lot of weight in a similar timeframe. But I'm totally the opposite in the sense that I really have to be mindful of my diet at all times to not gain weight. I'm just that type of build, and obviously sitting around all day doesn't help. In order to drop 35 lbs, I had to do everything you said AND adopt a very athletic lifestyle.
> 
> I still notice that if for example I don't work out for a week - due to a flu or something - that instantly adds back 3 pounds. If I went back to bad eating habits and got lazy, I'd be right back on the same track I was years ago until I really felt I needed to change something.
> 
> It's absolutely worth it. I feel way better than I did when I was in my mid 20es, and a lot of things that were really starting to bug me every day - my knees and back are quite shot - are much better as long as there's always a strong muscular structure to support those joints and tendons. I would advise any musician - or anyone who sits a whole damn lot, for that matter - to get lean and strong. It makes such a difference!


Totally! We're definitely all built and designed differently. That's why i don't think there's a "one size fits all" diet or lifestyle. I mean, i think you have your common sense foods: fruits, veggies, healthy meats/protein, etc., but outside of that, the reality is that everyone seems to respond differently to food and exercise. 

I was watching an interview with Matthew McConaughey once, he said that he was slimming down for a particular role, and noticed that as long as he ate right, he would drop the same amount of weight with or without exercising, so he actually stopped exercising. That's basically what happened to me. I guess it's my metabolism? 

Still, i certainly wouldn't recommend a non athletic lifestyle to people. Even if it doesn't help with weight loss, the rest of your body will be healthier for it, as you personally have already attested to feeling better. I think feeling better is far more important than looking better! With one can come the other, i suppose.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 3, 2019)

Btw, has anyone tried this shit? 





I take it before i work out, and it seriously makes me feel like this!


----------

